# Mikro-Problem



## timo0804 (21. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,
heute muss ich euch mal wieder mit einem meiner unzähligen Probleme belässtigen...
Mein Mikro klappt einfach nicht. Ich kann über Headset (hab verschiedene probiert) problemlos Musik usw. hören, aber ich kann nicht sprechen d.h. das Mikro klappt net. Heute habe ich mir ertsmal neue Treiber runtergeladen aber dies hat auch nichts gebracht. Hat jdn. vllt. einen Tipp? Im Mixxer ist auch alles einegstellt! Ich bin ratlos...
mfg

Timo0804


----------



## timo0804 (22. Mai 2005)

Hat keiner eine Idee? In den Systemsteurungen hab ich auch keinen Fehler entdeckt!


----------



## Tobias K. (22. Mai 2005)

moin


Schonmal ein anderes Mikrophon probiert?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## timo0804 (22. Mai 2005)

steht zwar oben aber ja, ich habe verschieden probiert!


----------



## Tobias K. (22. Mai 2005)

moin



Hmm, ja die Klammern...

Ja, welche Soundkarte hast du?
Und hast du die Probleme nur wenn du Musik hörst?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## timo0804 (22. Mai 2005)

Also 1.) SOundkarte =  C-Media CMI8738  

und dann noch 2.) Also ich meinte, ich kann problemlos Musik hörn mit dem Headset. Aber irgendwie klappt mein Micro nicht. Z.b. Push-to-talk von ICQ oder Teamspeak kann ich nicht machen und das möchte ich ändern. Mit dem Audiorecorder von XP klappt es auch nicht. Er nimmt einfach nichts auf.

danke schonmal
mfg Timo


----------



## laCrizz (23. Mai 2005)

Hast du deine Kopfkörer am Line IN oder Line Out der Soundkarte angeschlossen?


----------



## timo0804 (23. Mai 2005)

also 1.) Ich weis auch net aber meine Soundkarte ist On-Board und ich habe 4 STecker.
2.) @la crizz: Line IN


----------



## laCrizz (23. Mai 2005)

Klingt vielleicht simpel; aber hast du in den Soundeinstellungen den Mic Kanal überhaupt an?
Manchmal vergisst man solche Kleinigkeiten...


----------



## timo0804 (24. Mai 2005)

nene den hab ich schon an... hab ich sogar aus gemacht, man weis ja nie, aber kalppt auch nicht. Naja ich hab keine Ahnung woran es liegt.


----------



## Niko86 (6. Juni 2005)

Hi,
das gleiche Problem habe ich auch und ich würde mich freuen, wenn hier noch eine richtige antwort zu stande kommt bei mir ist auch alles eingestellt und trotzdem klappt es nicht


----------



## goela (14. Juni 2005)

Hatte am Wochenende so ein ähnliches Problem!
Soundkarte OnBoard. Mein Micro hat am Micro-Eingang nicht funktioniert. Am Line-In schon!

Nun habe meine BIOS Einstellungen kontrolliert und dort die Soundblaster Emulation auf "Enabled" gestellt. Zusätzlich die neusten Treiber für den VIA Soundchip installiert.
Rechner neu gebootet und dann hatte das Mikro funktioniert.

Wichtig auch (wurde bereits geschrieben), Mikro in den Soundeinstellungen aktivieren!


----------

